# butternut squash



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

_"butternut squash"_
Al parecer es un vegetal pero no he podido encontrar por ningún lado su traducción al español. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

Saludos.


----------



## Txiri

Es una especie de calabaza.


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Gracias, Txiri, pero sigo sin saber cuál sería la traducción exacta. No es exactamente una calabaza, aunque sea de la familia. 

¿Será que no tiene nombre específico en español?


----------



## Txiri

¿Por qué dices que no es exactamente una calabaza?


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Calabaza es un término demasiado genérico para ser utilizado en este caso, me parece a mí. Calabaza es pumpkin, la típica de aspecto redondo y color naranja. Butternut Squash se refiere a otro tipo de vegetal, sin duda de la familia de las calabazas, pero diferente a la "típica" en varios aspectos: color, forma, textura, etcétera. Así pues llamarla simplemente calabaza no me parece suficientemente específico, y ésto está confirmado por el hecho de que en inglés en vez de llamarse genéricamente pumpkin, se llame *Butternut Squash,* que en absoluto hace referencia a pumpkin*.*

Por eso busco una traducción más precisa, que supongo debe existir en español.


----------



## danielfranco

¡Híjole!
Si te interesa, en Google pide que te dé la búsqueda en español y escribe el término "cucurbita moschata" (que supuestamente es el nombre científico de esta calabaza).
Hay muchas páginas y parece que en cada región del mundo se le dice de diferentes maneras: zapallo, ahuyama, etc.
¡Buena suerte!


----------



## Jorgeap

Hola, sé que hay un tipo de calabaza que se llama Cidra, que es con lo que se hace el famoso _cabello de ángel _(repostería). No sé si tendrá algo que ver, pero en el enlace de Txiri, hay fotos que se le parecen.
Saludos.


----------



## Txiri

Hola, Pasos, saludos: mira, en inglés, el pumpkin es una entre varias de la especie de calabaza..., yo (hablante nativa de inglés) no sé decir todas las variantes en español, (eso te toca más bien a ti, ¿no?), únicamente te puedo decir que en España, a lo que nosotros en EE. UU. llamamos "zucchini" como la palabra italiana, ahí se llama "calabacín". La de cidra que Jorge comenta, es la "spaghetti squash"..., (por sus fibras que se parecen a los espaguetis).

Vete mirando las fotos del enlace que te mandé ayer de calabazas, verás un "pumpkin" entre ellas, un pumpkin es una variante de "squash", "squash" es el término en inglés que abarca las demás variantes.

Si quedas insatisfecho-a, búscate el término, como sabiamente te aconseja Danielfranco, según su nombre científico, y de paso conforme a tus investigaciones, nos mandas la terminología para "acorn squash", "yellow squash", "Hubbard squash" y las demás variantes.

En fin, si en Colombia se piensa que una calabaza forzosamente tiene que ser "pumpkin" sin otras posibilidades, pues te voy a aclarar que los diccionarios informan mal. Eso puede que tenga que ver con que las diferencias de cultura se enfocan en la fiesta estadounidense de _*Hallowe´en*_.  Los pumpkins imperan entonces.


----------



## PasosdeAnimalGrande

Hola. Txiri:

Yo simplemente andaba tras una traducción exacta. Llamar pumpkin a algo que es tan diferente a la calabaza "normal" me parecía demasiado vago. Creo que esta búsqueda mía por la precisión te la tomaste a mal, pero igual te agradezco el consejo y las respuestas de todos. Saludos.


----------



## drlith

danielfranco said:
			
		

> ¡Híjole!
> Si te interesa, en Google pide que te dé la búsqueda en español y escribe el término "cucurbita moschata" (que supuestamente es el nombre científico de esta calabaza).
> Hay muchas páginas y parece que cada región del mundo le dice de diferentes maneras: zapallo, ahuyama, etc.
> ¡Buena suerte!



Aun el término "Curcibita moschata" (que si es el nombre latino de de la especie que incluye butternut squash) es demasiado amplio, ya que incluye otras clases muy distintas a butternut. Es como decir que se traduce "beagle" como "Caniss domesticus".

En mi opinión, es mejor usar el nombre original, más una descripción en paréntesis. ¿Acaso se intenta traducir las palabras "jalapeño" o "tortilla" al inglés?


----------



## Txiri

Estimado-a PasosdeAnimalGrande: Para nada tengo algo en contra de la precisión, ni mucho menos.

A modo de puntualizar, dices que _*Butternut squash*_ _"No es exactamente una calabaza ...". _Más adelante aduces que, _"Así pues llamarla simplemente calabaza no me parece suficientemente específico, y ésto está confirmado por el hecho de que en inglés en vez de llamarse genéricamente pumpkin, se llame *Butternut Squash,* que en absoluto _
_hace referencia a pumpkin"._

Claro que *butternut squash* no hace referencia a *pumpkin*, ni tampoco al revés. Son dos frutos diferentes, si bien pertenecen a la misma familia de plantas (las cucurbitáceas, en castellano, familia a la cual también pertenecen los melones y pepinos).

El error yace en suponer que la palabra castellana "calabaza" traduce la inglesa "pumpkin", que obviamente la traduce, pero si el diccionario no incluye "squash" a la vez, peca por simplista.

El DRAE para calabaza tiene:
_*1.* f. *calabacera* (ǁ planta cucurbitácea).*2.* f. Fruto de la *calabaza,* *muy vario en su forma, tamaño y color,* por lo común grande, redondo y con multitud de pipas o semillas.*3.* f. *calabacino.*[snip]~* bonetera.**1.* f. La de forma de bonete y gran tamaño.~* confitera.**1.* f. La de mayor tamaño entre las conocidas.~* pastelera.**1.* f. *calabaza bonetera.*~* totanera.**1.* f. *calabaza confitera.*~* vinatera.**1.* f. La que forma cintura en medio y es más ancha por la parte de la flor. Sirve después de seca para llevar vino u otro líquido._


La wikipedia, que es una fuente a veces de dudosa fiabilidad, dice, "A pumpkin is a squash fruit, ..." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pumpkin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Squashes_and_pumpkins

Otro enlace en el internet, en inglés, con más fotos de calabazas y más información:
http://whatscookingamerica.net/squash.htm

y aquí puedes leer en español acerca de las clases de calabaza, incluídas las *de invierno o de corteza dura* entre las cuales el pumpkin es simplemente una más.
http://www.botanical-online.com/calabazasclases.htm

En fin ... para óptima comprensión, la palabra _calabaza_ se traduce al inglés por "squash" al igual que por "pumpkin", *siendo "squash" el término genérico y no "pumpkin".* Es posible que exista un término en castellano para *Butternut squash*, y es posible que no. (Quizás es una híbrida, no cultivada en países hispanohablantes, desconocida allí). A lo mejor en un diccionario especializado de la botánica lo encuentras, y en las bibliotecas públicas o universitarias, debe de haber uno. Saludos.


----------



## ariannaj

Butternut squash is calabaza cidra. Pumpkin is calabaza (comun).


----------



## Vinaigre

Buenas a todos,

En Venezuela, "calabaza" es "pumpkin", pero universalmente "pumpkin" es solo un tipo de calabaza (_Cucurbita spp_.). En terminos cientificos, lo que entendemos como "pumpkin" es una variedad de _Cucurbita pepo _llamada Connecticut Field, Big Tom o Yankee cow pumpkin. Las traducciones que se encuentran a menudo en Internet y otros medios (calabaza comun, de San Juan, huicoy, zapallo de Angola, etc.) se refieren a variedades de _Cucurbita pepo_, pero no necesariamente al "pumpkin" del cual hablamos. Me parece que la enorme variedad de _Cucurbita spp._ (calabazas te todos los tipos, calabacines, zapallos, ancos, potiron, citrouille, patisson, courge, courgette, etc.), todos de la misma familia, hace que las traducciones exactas sean problematicas.

Ahora con el "butternut squash": es una variedad de _Cucurbita moschata_, pero eso no significa que sea especificamente "zapallo" o "auyama"; estos son meramente variedades. Quizas este ejemplo ayude: 

   Un marciano quiere saber como se dice "German shepherd" en español. 
   Averigua que es un mamifero (_Mammalia_) y un perro (_Canis lupus_) y 
   luego busca varios nombres de _Canis lupus_ en nuestra Internet terricola, 
   encontrando entre los mas comunes el "pekines". Y entonces decide que 
   "German shepherd" se dice "pekines" en español. Nosotros hacemos lo 
   mismo cuando buscamos un _Cucurbita moschata_ que sea el "butternut" 
   y decidimos que es un "zapallo" o una "auyama". 

Y es que bastantes fuentes fieles me indican que "butternut squash" se dice "auyama" en Venezuela, y no es asi. Lo se por experiencia propia: soy cocinero profesional y he trabajado con ambos. Asi que lo mejor que podemos hacer es buscar el nombre cientifico, identificarlo con una fotografia, y luego ver a que corresponde en nuestro idioma-dialecto-argot local.

E insisto, calabaza _es_ pumpkin, pero todas las calabazas no son pumpkins, son squashes. 

Saludos, 

Vinaigre


----------



## abeltio

Al menos en Argentina...
Pumpkin = zapallo.
Butternut squash = calabaza.


----------



## Vinaigre

Abeltio,

La foto es definitivamente del butternut squash. Gracias por la traducción. ¿El zapallo también de denomina "zapallo de Angola"?


----------



## ariannaj

Hay que recordar el contexto en el cual se usará el término, por ejemplo el país. Cada país tiene palabras diferentes, especialmente en lo que se refiere a los alimentos. Ejemplo: plátano, guineo; durazno, melocotón.

Encontré el termino calabaza cidra en un diccionario alimenticio, que tiene fotos de todos los alimentos incluidos.

La calabaza cidra es igual a la calabaza almizclera o zapallo.


----------



## Vinaigre

ariannaj,

¿Sería posible si me pasas el nombre de ese diccionario alimenticio? Gracias.


----------



## Javimol

Es un tipo de calabaza a la que se la dan varios usos:
Secar y vaciar para rellenar, cocinar,...

Se llama calabaza violín. Este término en España, puede ser igual/diferente en otros países.


----------



## christelleny

English name: Butternut squash
Latin name: Cucurbita Moschata (family)
Definition: A smooth somewhat bottle-shaped straight-necked winter squash that is buff to yellow in color and has fine textured orange to yellow flesh.

Spanish equivalents: Calabaza moscada, Calabaza (Argentina), Calabaza de castilla (Mexico), Calabaza de Chipre, Ayote (Guatemala to Costa Rica), Auyama (Panama to Venezuela), Joko (Bolivia), Lacayote (Peru), Tamalayota (Mexico, Colombia), Zapallo (Ecuador, Peru).

If translating a recipe for use in the U.S., I would use the following:

Calabaza moscada (_butternut squash_)


Note: Good pictures of all types of squash can be found on the online Cook’s Thesaurus (foodsubs.com)

The University of Melbourne  has an online multilingual plant name database that's also pretty usefull when confronted with this type of translation.


----------



## sragallina

I want to distinguish between calabaza, calabacín and other kinds of squash for my students.


----------



## PlatiPati

It might be a good idea to take a picture of the various squash and ask your students to provide the names in Spanish. Or find the latin names of the varieties and then use the internet to find equivalents in Spanish.


----------



## davidinc

En España, al menos en los supermercados, esta "Butternut Squash" se dice igualmente "Calabaza", aunque sea distinta de la "pumpkin". De todos modos, si entráis en Wikipedia descubriréis los "mil nombres" que  tiene esta calabaza, nombres asignados sobre todo en Centro y Sudamérica: Anco, anquito, auyama, calabaza, calabaza moscada, calabacín, tamalayote o zapallito coreano. 
EL "butternut suqash" NO es la calabaza cidra.


----------



## rthomes

_Moderator note: This question was merged with 4 previous threads about the same topic. Please search our online dictionary before opening a thread in the forum, to avoid repetition._

Is there a Spanish word for butternut squash?


----------



## Cubanboy

calabaza sidra.

http://www.google.com.cu/search?hl=en&q=calabaza+sidra+butternut+squash&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Perrito

Hola,

Quería saber si los españoles reconocen algunas de estas palabras que da Wikipedia para butternut squash (calabaza).  (No creo que sea popular ni que exista allí, pero sigo con curiosidad).

El anco, anquito, auyama, calabacita, calabaza, calabaza cidra, tamalayote o zapallito coreano.  

¡Gracias!


----------



## bluepolaris

Hola,

La única palabra de las ocho que se utiliza concretamente en España es* "calabaza*". El resto de ellas nos resultan desconocidas. Esas palabras son propias del español hablado en Hispanoamérica.


----------



## Perrito

Gracias, bluepolaris,}.  (Ya me lo imaginaba)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Perrito said:


> Quería saber que *si* los españoles reconocían algunas de estas palabras que da Wikipedia para butternut squash (calabaza). (No creo que sea popular ni que exista allí, pero sigo con curiosidad)


 
Coincido con bluepolaris.


----------



## Perrito

Gracias por la corrección.   (otra vez, ja ja, obviamente no puedo teclear bien)


----------



## Erdratte

Creo que puedes decir "calabaza de invierno" o, según este artículo que encontré en Internet le llaman también "calabaza butternut". También lo he visto como "calabaza botella". Aunque, personalmente, la que más me convence de estas tres es *calabaza de invierno*.


----------



## Piantado

Yo he visto y comprado ¨butternut squash" muchas veces en supermercados en España y Argentina, así que sí existe en el mundo hispanohablante. O al menos en estos dos países. 
De hecho, se la utili*za* muchísimo en la cocina criolla tradicional de Argentina. 
Tanto en España como en Argentina, en los supermercados donde yo la he comprado, la llaman lo simplemente ¨calabaza¨ sin más, igual que en inglés también lo llamamos simplemente ¨squash¨ muchas veces, dado que en Inglaterra es casi la única variedad de ¨squash¨ que suelen vender los supermercados fuera de la época de Halloween.

Aquí les dejo una receta para probar si tienen la suerte de encontrar este buen fruto en sus países debajo de cualquier nombre, http://www.recetassimples.com/calabaza-rellena-de-choclo/


----------



## Rosa Descals

En español la llamamos calabaza violín.


----------



## Merylacrawford

Esto me causa gracia! En la Argentina le decimos zapallo a algunas calabazas, pero a parte no tenemos tantas variedades de calabazas, o peras o manzanas. Mi hermana es ingeniera agrónoma y se sorprende cada vez que va al super mercado y ve la cantidad de variedades que hay. Yo estoy traduciendo un paquete de un recaudador de fondos, para el colegio en el que trabajo, y los productos que venden son verduras orgánicas locales (de la zona) y hay uno que dice..."1 paquete de 1 libra de cada uno de los siguientes: papas, remolacha y calabacita (pero aclara que esta última puede ser "acorn, butternut, or spaghetti). So here we go again!!!


----------



## Rodal

ariannaj said:


> Butternut squash is calabaza cidra. Pumpkin is calabaza (comun).



Estoy de acuerdo con que calabaza es "squash" y pumpkin es un tipo de calabaza o zapallo sin embargo el término genérico de calabaza en inglés es "squash" no pumpkin.

Sin embargo butternut squash no es calabaza cidra sino que se trata de un tipo de calabacín. Sin embargo esta variedad de calabacín no existe en español y por lo tanto lo debiéramos llamar el calabacín butternut.


----------



## Amapolas

A este tipo de calabaza, en la Argentina las llamamos "anco". O calabacitas. Es la variedad _cucurbita moschata. _Y en las últimas décadas se ha vuelto muy popular. Hoy en día es más común que el tradicional zapallo grandote de cáscara gruesa y dura, que era el habitual hace 50 años.


----------



## Facundo León Padilla

Encontré la forma correcta de decirle! (ni yo sabia) 
Cucurbita moschata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aparentemente en argebtina le decimos Ánco. En mi vida lo escuché. Siemore fue calabaza y el redondo zapallo jajaajajajaj. 

Cheers!


----------



## chileno

Para mí:

Zapallo=calabaza=squash

De allí vienen las diferentes clases de zapallos/calabazas/squashes

Con los diferentes nombre con que se conocen cada variedad, al parecer, para nosotros los hispanos, le llamamos calabaza solo a una clase, y al resto los llamamos de otra manera.

En Chile:

Zapallo

Es siempre verde por fuera y naranja por dentro

Zapallo Italiano (Zucchini)

Y El resto, que yo sepa, se llaman calabacines. Yo no conocía la clase Butternut Squash en Chile.

De poerle nombre en castellano yo lo llamaría calabacín mantequilloso o mantequilla, o algo parecido.


----------



## quethibum

chileno, aquí hay un par de páginas, curiosamente de tu país (esta y esta otra) donde lo llaman simplemente "*zapallo butternut*" (en francés han hecho lo mismo, han dejado la palabra 'butternut' y así no se complican la vida).
Para Argentina lo he visto como "*zapallito *butternut".


----------



## Amapolas

quethibum said:


> chileno, aquí hay un par de páginas, curiosamente de tu país (esta y esta otra) donde lo llaman simplemente "*zapallo butternut*" (en francés han hecho lo mismo, han dejado la palabra 'butternut' y así no se complican la vida).
> Para Argentina lo he visto como "*zapallito *butternut".


Hola, Quethibum. Fui a ese foro del enlace y veo que dice efectivamente eso. Lo de *zapallito*, estoy convencida de que fue un error, que se le escapó cuando escribía pero había querido poner *zapallo*. En cuanto a *butternut* seguramente al comprar las semillas se las vendieron con ese nombre, quizás porque venían importadas y eso ponía el recipiente. Pero te puedo asegurar que nadie acá lo conoce como _butternut._

Aquí zapallitos son lo que en otros países llaman calabacines, ya sea el clásico zapallito redondo (al que ese forero se refiere como veronés) o el zapallito largo o _zucchini _(sic).


----------



## quethibum

Amapolas said:


> Lo de *zapallito*, estoy convencida de que fue un error, que se le escapó cuando escribía pero había querido poner *zapallo*.


Gracias por la precisión Amapolas, quedamos entonces con "*zapallo *butternut".


----------



## Amapolas

quethibum said:


> Gracias por la precisión Amapolas, quedamos entonces con "*zapallo *butternut".


Pero no para la Argentina. Aquí recibe distintos nombres pero jamás lo he sentido llamar "butternut". Hay variantes regionales y lo he visto llamar calabaza, calabacita, anco, zapallo anco o coreanito. Te aseguro que "butternut" no lo llama nadie.


----------



## lauranazario

En Wikipedia hay un escrito donde se incluyen diversas equivalencias para _butternut squash_: Cucurbita moschata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Sin embargo.... en varios lugares he encontrado "*calabaza de nuez*" como término para _butternut squash_:

• Calabaza de nuez en Inglés - Español-Inglés Diccionario
• calabaza de nuez - Spaans
• Red Fire Farm celebra el primer Festival de Otoño con un laberinto de palomitas de maíz
• Recetas para Bajar de Peso Rápidamente (bajo recetas de desayuno)

Tal vez esto ayude... o complique más el asunto. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## chileno

quethibum said:


> chileno, aquí hay un par de páginas, curiosamente de tu país (esta y esta otra) donde lo llaman simplemente "*zapallo butternut*" (en francés han hecho lo mismo, han dejado la palabra 'butternut' y así no se complican la vida).
> Para Argentina lo he visto como "*zapallito *butternut".



Se me fue especificar que eso era cuando estaba yo allá. (1979) De allí en adelante no tengo mucha idea de lo que pasa en Chile.


----------



## levmac

In Barcelona I saw: calabaza cacahuete


----------



## auno trovago

Por aquí (el norte de México y la comunidad hispana de este lado) dicen "calabaza rubia"


----------



## algioia

Butternut Squash = ZAPALLO ANCO


----------



## Lunabianca

Yo ensenaria la palabra zapallo y calabaza. Son las palabras mas comunes que uno debe saber, luego en cada pais se dice de forma distinta.
En Uruguay el Butternut Squash es calabacin, luego esta el zapallo (verde por fuera y anaranjado por dentro) y los zapallitos que son muy comunes ( verdes por fuera y por dentro y muy tiernos).

Este un link de un supermercado en Uruguay con todos los nombres de los distintos vegetales:
Verduras frescas de toda estacion - Tienda Inglesa

Saludos

PD: Perdon que no tengo acentos o enie en mi teclado


----------



## algioia

Butternut Squash  (_Cucurbita moschata_) en castellano se llaman Zapallo Anco en Sud América, y Calabaza Violín en España. Son variedades de calabacines de invierno, que a diferencia de los zapallos/calabazas (Pumpkins) son de piel tierna.


----------



## Wallter Claus

Hola amigos:
En España este tipo de calabaza se vende en todos los supermercados, porque se utiliza mucho para cocinar cremas y pastelillos dulces. Se conoce como "*Calabaza Cacahuete*", por su morfología externa y color que recuerda a la de un cacahuete. Es verdad, que este tipo de calabaza no se conocía antes pero .desde hace 10 ó 15 años, se vende en todas partes. Es muy buena y, por eso, ha tenido una gran acogida. Tendremos que ponernos de acuerdo en el nombre en español. Saludos.


----------



## Amapolas

Wallter Claus said:


> Tendremos que ponernos de acuerdo en el nombre en español.


Imposible.   Pasan los siglos y todavía no nos hemos puesto de acuerdo con los nombres de maníes/cacahuetes, papas/patatas, porotos/judías, zapallitos/calabacines, damascos/albaricoques y cuántas otras más. Y hablo sólo de la huerta, que podría seguir con las plantas de jardín...


----------



## algioia

Su nombre propio, al menos en Sudamérica, es "ZAPALLO ANCO", aunque comúnmente los llaman ZAPALLO VIOLÍN, por su similitud al instrumento musical.


----------

